# FR: the family whose house the burglars stole everything from



## Beachxhair

Je réponds à ce fil parce que je traite du pronom 'de laquelle', et que la phrase anglaise est  *the family whose house the burglars stole everything from. *

Je sais que ma proposition fait un peu lourd comme phrase, et probalement qu'elle ne se dit guère dans la vraie vie. Mais en théorie, au niveau grammaire, est-elle correcte?

*"La famille à la maison de laquelle les cambrioleurs ont tout volé." 

*J'ai écrit _à la maison de laquelle _en croyant que la tournure française, mot pour mot, était  _the family from the house of which_ _the burglars stole everything. _

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire si ma phrase est correcte ou pas?

Merci 

*Moderator note:* This question was split from this thread.


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Beachxhair said:


> *"La famille à la maison de laquelle les cambrioleurs ont tout volé." *
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire si ma phrase est correcte ou pas?



On comprend l'idée, mais, malheureusement (ou peut-être heureusement pour nos oreilles ), cette phrase ne veut rien dire.
À la place, je propose : _La famille dont la maison a entièrement été cambriolée. _(en évitant de préciser "par les cambrioleurs", ce qui est à la fois évident et redondant).


----------



## geostan

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Viobi. Selon la règle que j'ai apprise, si *whose* se rapporte à un antécédent qui est introduit par une préposition, on emploie *de qui* ou *duquel* au lieu de *dont*.

preposition + whose + antecedent  = préposition + antécédent + de qui/ duquel

in whose house = dans la maison de qui, with whose friends = avec les amis de qui, etc.


----------



## Beachxhair

The Broken Rib Inn said:


> On comprend l'idée, mais, malheureusement (ou peut-être heureusement pour nos oreilles ), cette phrase ne veut rien dire.
> À la place, je propose : _La famille dont la maison a entièrement été cambriolée. _(en évitant de préciser "par les cambrioleurs", ce qui est à la fois évident et redondant).



Merci beaucoup de m'avoir répondu.  Mais je n'y suis pas encore, parce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi  "_l'homme à la fille *duquel* j'ai emprunté le livre" _est correct, mais non pas _La famille à la maison de laquelle les cambrioleurs ont tout volé. _

Je comprends que ma phrase écorche les oreilles (), mais pas pourquoi elle n'est pas correcte, d'un point de vue purement grammaticale. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me l'expliquer?

Merci encore


----------



## Viobi

_Le couple aux enfants duquel les cambrioleurs ont tout volé_ serait correct.... mais "les cambrioleurs ont tout volé *à la maison*", ou mieux "les cambrioleurs ont tout volé *dans la maison*": c'est un complément de lieu, pas un complément d'attribution!
On dira l_es gens chez qui les cambrioleurs ont tout volé_ ou l_es gens dont la maison a été dévalisée_... (dévalisée plutôt que cambriolée, ici, pour retrouvé l'idée de "tout emporté").


----------



## Beachxhair

Viobi said:


> _Le couple aux enfants de duquel les cambrioleurs ont tout volé_ serait correct.... mais "les cambrioleurs ont tout volé *à la maison*", ou mieux "les cambrioleurs ont tout volé *dans la maison*": c'est un complément de lieu, pas un complément d'attribution!
> On dira l_es gens chez qui les cambrioleurs ont tout volé_ ou l_es gens dont la maison a été dévalisée_... (dévalisée plutôt que cambriolée, ici, pour retrouvé l'idée de "tout emporté").



Ca y est, j'ai compris maintenant.  Merci


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Viobi said:


> _Le couple aux enfants *de duquel *les cambrioleurs ont tout volé_ *serait correct*...



Ah ! vraiment ? Je préfère penser que le "de" est une faute de frappe, car "de duquel" est _tout sauf correct_.

Qui plus est, cette phrase signifie que ce sont les enfants qui ont été cambriolés, alors que, dans la phrase d'origine, c'est la famille entière.


----------



## CapnPrep

geostan said:


> Selon la règle que j'ai apprise, si *whose* se rapporte à un antécédent qui est introduit par une préposition, on emploie *de qui* ou *duquel* au lieu de *dont*.
> 
> preposition + whose + antecedent  = préposition + antécédent + de qui/ duquel
> 
> in whose house = dans la maison de qui, with whose friends = avec les amis de qui, etc.


« Antécédent » n'est pas le terme adéquat ici. L'antécédent se trouve à l'extérieur de la relative.


----------



## Viobi

The Broken Rib Inn said:


> Ah ! vraiment ? Je préfère penser que le "de" est une faute de frappe, car "de duquel" est _tout sauf correct_.



Fôte de frappe, bien, sûr, je corrige... Pour le reste, je n'ai pas dit que ça aurait la même signification que "les gens dont la maison a été dévalisée", j'ai seulement dit que ce serait une phrase correcte, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec "la maison".


----------



## Beachxhair

Viobi said:


> Fôte de frappe, bien, sûr, je corrige... Pour le reste, je n'ai pas dit que ça aurait la même signification que "les gens dont la maison a été dévalisée", j'ai seulement dit que ce serait une phrase correcte, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec "la maison".




En y réfléchissant, j’ai encore une question. (Hier je croyais avoir compris, mais il s’avère que non.) 


 Pourquoi est-ce que_ les cambrioleurs ont tout volé *à la maison*_est juste mais pas _la famille *à la maison de laquelle *les cambrioleurs ont tout volé?_ On vole À la maison dans les deux phrases, n’est-ce pas? L’expression, c’est voler* à *quelqu’un/quelque chose n'est-ce pas?... Je ne suis plus là. 

Veuillez me l’expliquer? Merci encore.


----------



## geostan

Sans doute, mais je fais référence à la langue d'arrivée, soit le français. Alors, j'espère qu'on me pardonnera la petite inexactitude de l'anglais.


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Beachxhair said:


> L’expression, c’est voler* à *quelqu’un/quelque chose n'est-ce pas?... Je ne suis plus là.


 
Non, justement. L'expression est "Voler quelqu'un/quelque chose" :_ J'ai volé mon patron. J'ai volé sa montre.

_Par contre, on dit : _J'ai volé de l'argent *à *mon patron. J'ai volé la montre* de *mon patron._


----------



## Viobi

Exact, TBRI.

De plus,  "à la maison", ce n'est pas la même chose que "à quelqu'un"! C'est un complément de lieu, pas d'objet.

En fait, Beachxhair, je crois que je comprends où est ton problème.
complément d'object direct  complément d'object second/complément d'attribution complément circonstanciel de lieu

"Les cambrioleurs ont volé des bijoux à la vieille dame." signifie: "les cambrioleurs ont volé des bijoux qui appartenaient à la vieille dame." 

"Les cambrioleurs ont tout volé *à la maison*." est correct, mais signifie: "les cambrioleurs ont tout volé *chez moi/nous*."

"Les cambrioleurs ont tout volé *à la maison de* la vieille dame." ne se dit pas. On dira: "Les cambrioleurs ont tout volé *chez *la vieille dame". ou "*dans la maison de* la vieille dame" (s'il est nécessaire de préciser qu'il s'agit de sa maison de campagne, et non de son appartement parisien).

De même, on dira: " la vieille dame *chez qui* tout a été volé..." ou "la vieille dame *dans la maison de qui* tout a été volé" ou "la vieille dame *dont la maison* a été dévalisée".


----------



## Beachxhair

J'ai enfin tout compris  Merci d'être revenu(e) me l'expliquer


----------

